# Boat Shopping ...



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm looking at ordering a 2015 Sea Hunt 25 Gamefish with twin Yamaha F200s,
equipping it with dual Raymarine e127s, HD digital / color radar, with a 1kw through-hull transducer, and other things that make it "family friendly."

I know (almost) all boats and equipment have positives and negatives, but does anyone have personal experience with any of these that could help me before I make my decision and place the order? Thank you!


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Can't speak to the boat, I have no experience with Sea Hunts though there are a lot of them around.

As far as electronics, I believe the biggest difference is in usability and that is a personal thing. I have experience with Furuno, Raymarine and Garmin. All get the job done and I prefer Furuno. I have heard of folks having reliability issues with Raymarine, so you may want to verify if this is true or not. If possible try them all out on the water and see which you like best.

Good luck


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan to me. I have had Furuno, Garmin and currently have Raymarine, which i prefer. The e127 is a great unit and you will appreciate it being a hybrid, and since you did not list it do not forget the auto pilot.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks on the autopilot suggestion, I'll look into that too.

Really liked my old Lowrance. My Garmin (740s) was very "user friendly" but was always a little disappointed with the graphics, was mostly impressed with my Raymarine (C80).

Electronics improve every year and some have voiced frustration with their Raymarine, but I also know sometimes it's me and sometimes it's the machine. I like the 3 year warranty. And your experience with the e127 is very helpful.

Thank you!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That will be a nice rig.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That will be a nice rig.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Budget? Just so we know what your planning on spending. Gives a better idea on the quality of boat you want.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Having worked on brand New Sea hunts in 2011 to rig for electronic's.

I can tell you that the wiring is .....Well...not that great. There is extensive use of Higher amp Automotive CB's [Circuit Breakers] They RUST and cause connection problems.

They look like this and are a main feed to the fuse panel [which is another chep piece and they are where the Trolling motor cables are. 










I Highly recommend that you stay away from Raymarine.

Read This: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/raymarine-e120-classic-transducer-issues-364826/

There is a lot better....User Friendly stuff out there. 



> with a 1kw through-hull transducer


What model?



> My Garmin (740s) was very "user friendly" but was always a little disappointed with the graphics,


I'd put 740's on a mid/ lower level.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

stay away from raymarine, trust me I've been there twice. go furuno or garmin


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoping to keep the price under $100k.

X-shark, any chance Sea Hunt corrected the issue by now (2015 models)?
Was going to go w/ dual Raymarine e127. Are they compatible w/ the 1kw through hulls
(I want better definition in deeper water).

I'm not a "hard core" fisherman. I just enjoy having lots of options on those days when I need a fishing fix. And I'm a OCD maintenance freak (it's a curse)!

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

As soon as I can afford it, all the Raymarine equipment I have (radar,fish finder, chart plotter) will be replaced with Garmin equipment.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a 2014 Gamefish 25 and love it. This year I put 300 hours on it and did numerous overnight trips. Rides great, nice finishes.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Very encouraging REEL ESTATE thank you!

If you don't mind me asking ...
- what kind of electronics do you have?
- what size engines and are they adequate (deciding between F150s & F200s)?
- have you had any problems (defects, wiring, company support, etc.)?
- anything you'd like to change or do different on your rig or set up?

Don't mean to be nosey, just want to be an educated consumer / investor.
Thanks again!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I have had no issues wight he boat. Both SeaHunt and Legendary have been outstanding to work with. I do have the Raymarine e127 displays and they work great now. I did have to do a software update after installing to get it the way that I wanted it though. I have the 150's and they are plenty of power. We can be loaded down with five guys, full of fuel, bait etc and still cruise at 2 mpg. The boat tops out at around 50 in perfect conditions. I have the captain's chairs instead of the leaning post and that was a nice addition if you are not doing that.


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

I considered the Seahunt, Tidewater, and Nauticstar. I test drove all 3 and really couldn't tell the difference between the 3. I elected to go with the Nauticstar equipt with twin yammy 150s and Garmin electronics. . Runs great and dry in rough water. Top speed about 55 with 2 onboard. Saved about $30,000 over the other brand.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> Having worked on brand New Sea hunts in 2011 to rig for electronic's.
> 
> I can tell you that the wiring is .....Well...not that great. There is extensive use of Higher amp Automotive CB's [Circuit Breakers] They RUST and cause connection problems.
> 
> ...



Night and day difference between an E120 classic and an e127, as an installer I figured you would know that. They all work well and they all have issues. My experience with Garmin and Raymarine in the aviation industry makes me stay away from Garmin and feel comfortable with Raymarine. To each his own, I have some screens touch screen only and one with knobs , the hybrid is the way to go.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

Steve,
I vote Garmin, super user friendly with great detail! I know you said you're interested in the Sea Hunt but just throwing this out there. I have a 2014 Cape Horn 27XS loaded out with all Garmin (7212 and 5212), autopilot, radar, etc. The boat layout is a cross between an offshore fishing machine and a family friendly boat. I don't have it up for sale but have been thinking about moving up to the CH 32. If you're interested in taking a look or a ride, let me know. Good luck!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I've also got a 2013 Cape Horn 27xs for sale. Twin Yamaha's Garmin everything, riggers, ready for the island or horn mountain. Plus you don't have to worry about anything falling apart.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

When it comes to boats, I'm like a fish, throw a few pictures at me and I may come after it like a top water bait!
Thanks!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Steve B said:


> When it comes to boats, I'm like a fish, throw a few pictures at me and I may come after it like a top water bait!
> Thanks!


Reaction bite!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Scruggspc said:


> Reaction bite!


That is great looking boat. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

ok, I'll bite --


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

GOOD GRIEF! Y'all are killing me! Those boats are amazing!!! I'm Not sure my budget can handle those machines. Have you put a number on them? I'm waiting to get the final number on the Sea Hunt and then make a decision. If you could give me a few specifics like hours, weight, etc. (it has to fit in my boat lift 13,000 lb. max). And thanks for causing me to go into a "feeding frenzy" because now I'm all confused!


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

haha, yeah they can suck you in quick! I would def walk on a Cape to compare the differences with the Sea Hunt before pulling the trigger. Cape makes some badass boats. PM sent


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Night and day difference between an E120 classic and an e127, as an installer I figured you would know that. They all work well and they all have issues. My experience with Garmin and Raymarine in the aviation industry makes me stay away from Garmin and feel comfortable with Raymarine. To each his own, I have some screens touch screen only and one with knobs , the hybrid is the way to go.


Well it's kinda like Kia cars.....I'm not interested in them, so I don't keep up with the latest trend in Raymarine either. I've worked on both...Don't care for either one.

Lately there have been people bragging on Raymarine Dragonfly. One was brought to me to install. Poor junction on Power cable, just to start. If Ray can't spend $.25 for a connector that will not fall out...They need to quit. It's not the 1st I've seen this low budget junk. But it does tell a story as to they care more about bean counting.

Hybrid Unit: I've been doing research for a little while on the Simrad NSS16 evo2 Chartplotter / Multifunction Display


----------

